# Another Very Cool What Is It



## kccomet (Jun 3, 2016)

ive had this bike 6 or 7 years, and still dont know what it is. i always thought leclede because of the crank set. my finger shows the other badge hole. i love the look of these big sprocket bikes and a truss frame and kelley bars to boot. thanks for the look and any info


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like a Racycle to me, but not sure if they ever did a truss frame.


----------



## Wcben (Jun 4, 2016)

Couple of things that say not Racycle, the off-set headbadge screw holes... The crankset and chainwheel I haven't seen before...the only time Racycle used chain tensioners like that was in the early tread models and they were inch pitch....and Racycles truss frame was late teens...


----------



## mongeese (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Iverider (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm researching a double bar roadster that has the same joints as this Laclede on the lower bar. Does anyone know who E.C. Simmons contracted to make this frame? According to all of the options in their catalog page, I figure some of the fork selection won't necessarily match the frame manufacturer. My guess is these bikes were much like Meads in that they were put together by the Seller from jobber parts.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 16, 2017)

.


----------

